# PAT to SQ



## NRobichaud (7 Dec 2012)

Searched everywhere and couldn't find much info on SQ. I'm starting my BMQ for ACISS Jan 21st, which requires SQ afterward. I'm just curious as to where and when the SQ is usually held. Andalso what to expect from PAT Platoon in the meantime.


----------



## mariomike (7 Dec 2012)

NRobichaud said:
			
		

> Searched everywhere and couldn't find much info on SQ.



Soldier Qualification Course (Questions & Answers) 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23622.0
14 pages


----------



## SentryMAn (12 Dec 2012)

What to expect from PAT platoon.....
Nothing.

Make sure to keep up your physical training and exceed standards for the Express test since you'll have the time.


----------



## Hitman (18 Dec 2012)

My buddy is in Boredom, sorry - Bordon on PAT for Armoured... PT twice daily and 16k ruck march every Wednesday. I wouldn't say NOTHING for PAT... but def no course...


----------



## Shamrock (18 Dec 2012)

We're sending Crewmen PAT to Bordon? This I did not know.


----------



## Hitman (18 Dec 2012)

as far as I know he's in bordon. Havent talked to him since bmq, but that's where I think he is. In any event, my point was PAT isn't 'nothing' for everyone. It is, however, nothing for me. Thank God I'm on leave now.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Dec 2012)

Hitman said:
			
		

> as far as I know he's in bordon. Havent talked to him since bmq, but that's where I think he is. In any event, my point was PAT isn't 'nothing' for everyone. It is, however, nothing for me. Thank God I'm on leave now.



If you haven't talked to him since BMQ, how the hell do you know what he is doing on PAT everyday?

Oh wait.  You are GUESSING.


----------



## Hitman (18 Dec 2012)

You're right. The information is third hand. See, when my platoon left BMQ, a handful of people went to PAT with me. And SOME of those people talked to him last week. And ONE of those people told me what HE told THEM. And now I'M telling YOU. Which is why I'M not sure if HE'S in BORDON or ANOTHER base. 

If you don't want to believe what I was told and now relaying to you, then don't. It makes no difference to me either way. Why it's such a big deal, I have no idea. Eye in the Sky, my point was that PAT isn't 'nothing' for every trade. It is for mine, but do you think I was wrong in saying some have heavy PT? Because that was my point... 

Given that this is the way I've seen a lot of conversations go on this forum, I think I'll just be on my merry.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2012)

Bord_*e*_n.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Dec 2012)

Hitman said:
			
		

> My buddy is in Boredom, sorry - Bordon on PAT for Armoured... PT twice daily and 16k ruck march every Wednesday. I wouldn't say NOTHING for PAT... but def no course...



PT twice a day I can see.  A 16Km rucksack march once a week? I find that hard to believe.


----------

